# [solved] Probleme mit DHCP

## cosmophobia

Hallo..

folgendes problem:

auf meinem rechner coexistieren win xp pro (32bit) und gentoo (64bit).. (und ein drittes os, was aber schon seit längerem nicht gestartet wurd und somit nichts mit dem prob zu tun hat..)

mein router ist ein speedport 501 w

bis jetzt war es so, dass win xp nicht ins internet kam.. es bekam einfach keine ip vom router.. ka warum.. das war aber weniger schlimm, da ich win xp hauptsächlich zum spielen benutze und nicht so der internetzocker bin..

gentoo hatte keine probs..

nun braucht ich aber unter win xp für eine sache mal ne internetverbindung.. ich hab etwas rumexperimentiert.. die ip von hand eingegeben.. dann konnt ich zumindest schonmal den router anpingen.. wieder zurück auf dhcp gestellt.. und siehe da plötzlich funzt alles so wie es soll..

aber.. ihr denkt es euch jetzt sicher schon.. zurück unter gentoo funzt da das inet nicht mehr.. selbes prob.. es bekommt keine ip vom router..

daraufhin hab ich den selben trick wie unter win xp versucht.. hat nichts gebracht.. router aus und an machen bracht auch nichts.. ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, woran das problem liegt..

nic ist wohl ein Realtek 8111B..

jemand eine idee..!?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Fischen im Trüben meinerseits...

XP deaktiviert teilweise die Netzwerkkarten Softwaremässig und aktiviert diese beim einschalten auch wieder. Es ist bekannt, dass wenn Windows das macht, Linux das Interface dann nicht mehr einfach so nutzen kann. Am besten in XP bei den Erweiterten Optionen der Netzwerkkarte (Dort wo du z.B. Jumbo Frames, TCP Segmenierung und dergleichen konfigurieren kannst) alles was mit Resource Management, Powersaving etc. zu tun hat deaktivieren. Wenn du dann den Rechner runterfährst und neu startest könnte es unter Linux wieder funktionieren.

Vielleicht ist aber auch nur der Router komisch konfiguriert. Denn eigentlich sollte es reichen "händisch" eine IP im selben Subnet wie das des Routers zu setzen sowie selbigen als default GW anzugeben und dann solltest du immerhin den Router oder 216.239.59.99 (google) anpingen können.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Max Steel

Richtig, du solltest darauf achten Windows niemals in en Ruhezustand zu setzen, dann passiert dieser Effekt allzugerne, und dein GEntoo sitzt "auf dem trockenen".

----------

## think4urs11

klingt eher danach als würde der DHCP-Server im Router keine IP rausgeben weil er mit dem Dualboot durcheinanderkommt.

Kann bei manchen DHCP-Server passieren die eine ClientID fordern. Wenn dann Dualboot ins Spiel kommt kann es sein wenn sich diese ID ändert (iirc sendet XP als ID 01+MAC) der DHCP-Server entweder eine andere IP oder gar keine rausgibt (weil er die MAC schon in seinen Leases findet diese aber nicht mit dem dort hinterlegten Identifier übereinstimmt).

Versuch mal ob dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''" in /etc/conf.d/net das Problem löst

----------

## cosmophobia

also.. das mit dem "wakeup on lan adter suspend" oder wie das hiess hab ich schon aktiviert.. schon als ich das system aufgesetzt hab, damit gentoo die netzwerkkarte überhaupt erkennt.. und das interface ist ja jetzt auch da..

ich denk auch, dass das prob irgendwie mitm router zusammenhängt.. mit meinem vorigen recher hatt ich allerdings ein problemlos funzendes dualboot..

in /etc/conf.d/net steht jetzt..

```
config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth1="-I''"
```

vorher stand garnix drin.. ; )

allerdings krieg ich jetzt die fehlermeldung:

```
Error, no interface specified
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> in /etc/conf.d/net steht jetzt..
> 
> ```
> config_eth1=("dhcp")
> 
> ...

 

Sollte das nicht eher 2x eth0 sein? Oder hast du zwei Netzwerk Interfaces drinn?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cosmophobia

das ist schon richtig so..

ich hatt zum anfang (als ich gentoo installiert hab) noch ein anderes mainboard.. dessen nic hatt eth0.. seit ich das neue board hab ists halt eth1.. fand ich zwar auch erst nicht so schön.. aber was solls..

eth1 ist aber auf jeden fall richtig.. wird auch mit ifconfig angezeigt..

----------

## think4urs11

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> allerdings krieg ich jetzt die fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> Error, no interface specified
> ```
> ...

 

Seltsam, aber Abhilfe sieht aus wie folgt: dhcpcd_eth1="-I'' eth1"

----------

## AmonAmarth

wenn alle stricke reißen kannst du den dhcpcd client ja mal manuel laufen lassen, also net.eth1 stoppen und 

```
ifconfig eth1 up && dhcpcd eth1
```

 durchgeben, danach solltest du eine ip adresse zu gewiesen bekommen

was gibt dann der "route -n" befehl aus?

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

so sieht das bei mir aus, wobei 192.168.1.254 mein router ist.

die letzte zeile ist interessant, wenn die fehlt versuch mal testweise ein default GW zu adden:

```

route add default gw <router-ip>
```

danach solltest du den router auf jedenfall anpingen können, aber eigentlich sollte dein init script das von allein hinbekommen...

wenn es so immernoch nicht klappt wäre die ausgabe von "tcpdump -v" oder wireshark/etherial bei der ip adressen zuweisung mit dhcp interessant zu sehen!

mfg

----------

## cosmophobia

jap..

```
dhcpcd_eth1="-I'' eth1"
```

hats gebracht.. thx.. : )

ps: nur mal so.. was hab ich damit bewirkt..!?

----------

## think4urs11

standardmäßig sendet dhcpcd eine ClientID gemäß RFC4361, durch obigen Zusatz wird das Verhalten geändert zu 'sende nur die MAC'.

----------

